# Puppy classes Kent



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, at the vets the other day, and the nurse suggested we go to the puppy classes they hold at another of their surgeries. The thing is it started only last week, and Rolo doesn't finish his jabs until a week on monday, meaning we will miss 3 sessions of them. I'm not sure how often they start a new intake, the receptionist said they would pass our detais on to the leader of the classes, but we haven't heard anything back.

So i had a quick google and it seems we have a well accredited trainer who holds puppy classes close by, so i'm just looking for any comments or reviews on the said trainer. The trainer is Nigel Marshall MBIPDT. On his website it says he uses positive reinforcement, ignoring bad behaviour and rewarding good


----------



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

We promote interest in working dogs and raise the standard of dog training 
Can't find him listed

An APDT trainer would probably be more suitable
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Why would they be more suitable? This guy won the police dog working trials in 2008, that seems pretty good to me, check his website

Kent Dog Training | Dog And Puppy Training Chatham/Dog Behaviour Problems/Puppy Training Classes/Dog Training Classes


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, I live in the Medway towns too 

I havent heard of the trainer you have found, the only way you will know is to go along and look at his classes.
Other clubs in this area include

The Doghouse Obedience, Agility and Flyball for dogs | Dog training and agility in Gillingham, Sittingbourne & Faversham
I havent trained with this club but have heard good things about them and I have spoke to Diane and she is very nice, its just their training time doesnt fit in with my show and work schedule 

Gefion Dog Training Club
Gefion dog training club is held in the Pariochial hall Church street gillingham and this is where I trained my goldie from puppy to gold  The actually have started a new course this evening, you could go along and watch  I train my goldie in top class on wednesdays 

finally
Borstal Barkers dog training in Kent Home

Ken is a police scent dog handler and a fantastic guy.  I currently train my two chinese cresteds with him, in silver and bronze respectively 
He trains on Tuesdays and Thursday nights, 
give him a call he is great to talk to 
You can actually find him on touch local and see some of the reviews he's got on there


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh and Im guessing the vets you are with is Margetts?
By the time they rung me about their puppy socialisation classes Willow was midway towards her Bronze 





Oh and PS if you did want to meet up with some friendly vaccinated dogs before you can go out, mine are available


----------



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks alot for that info, and for the socializing offer. I'm with the warren house group of vets, if they haven't got back to us by the next set of jabs, i'll definitely be ringing round a few other classes. Outside of his litter and mum and dad, Rolo has only seen a few other dogs, and that was at the vets. He didn't even raise an eyebrow when some bitches came in, but s soon as he saw a giant staffx bulldog he couldn't rest and was barking bravely fom the safety of my lap lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Even with the offer of classes for the vets id definitely take on some others.
Its made a huge difference, bringing my goldie up  She's a little star

Rolo is gorgeous BTW, what breed is he?


----------



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, i think so too, he's a shar pei x gsd. I want to make sure he's gonna be comfortable around other dogs, this weekend he's gonna be visiting with my niece's dog Lola, she's not dog aggressive at all, but is very energetic


----------



## Hollieapril (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

Do you know anyone that others 1 2 1 training sessions for dogs in medway area?

I have a BIG problem with my German Shepherd who was not socialised as a puupy and is now a night mare with others dogs. 

Do you know anyone that might be able to help!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

i highly recommend ken at borstal barkers in my post further up. He will come to you 
Best of luck
Vicki


----------



## Hollieapril (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you very much, I will give him a call!


----------

